# Certification?



## Hunterjumper834 (Jul 1, 2014)

How do you become a certified instructor?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on where you are. In the US, you are not required to be a certified trainer, but there are still organizations that have programs. CHA has various certifications and I think the USDF has one too.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

Personally I would not get to hung up on certifications. I think you will find some of the best horseman & horsewoman around do not have a piece of paper that certifies their training competence. A piece of paper will never substitute for 20 or 30 years of experience training horses. 

If you want to learn to train I would look for a job with a successful & experienced trainer that would be willing to mentor you. Working for an established trainer will give you hands on experience, allow you to see how we work with horses/clients as well as learning the business end of horse training. 

I personally run for the hills when these so called certified trainers come out of the closet with their canned training programs. Success as a trainer will come with the reputation of doing a good job with horses & working well with clients.

Best of luck


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm far more interested in results than a piece of paper. IE--My trainer's show record; how their students are doing at shows, how the horse's in their stable look, what the atmosphere is like... I feel like all those things speak for themselves.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Certification doesn't mean jack. It means you are equally dangerous in all disciplines, for most programs.

Results make a great trainer, not a piece of paper.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a degree in training, western emphasis. Let me tell you, it's nothing to brag about. As a matter of fact, most people laugh at me when I tell them that. It's really embarrassing to be honest. 

Talent, work ethic, and experience is worth so.much.more than a piece of paper. I didn't understand that until 3 years into my degree. 

In the horse industry, especially in the states, certification means nothing.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> I have a degree in training, western emphasis. Let me tell you, it's nothing to brag about. As a matter of fact, most people laugh at me when I tell them that. It's really embarrassing to be honest.
> 
> Talent, work ethic, and experience is worth so.much.more than a piece of paper. I didn't understand that until 3 years into my degree.
> 
> In the horse industry, especially in the states, certification means nothing.


I didn't know such a degree existed. Interesting.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

palogal said:


> I didn't know such a degree existed. Interesting.


There is lots of schools that offer them out there. 

However, they tend to be for the people who aren't very good at riding to begin with. So they have a really bad reputation


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've ridden and taught for years yet no qualification as I attended the school of hard knocks. In my 20's I was able to enroll in a brand new coaching program. It had been unheard of until a hockey coach recognized the need. The sport didn't matter as the emphasis was on how to teach it. The knowledge doesn't help others if a trainer can't teach it and I've seen too many of these holding clinics with no teaching skills which creates a lot of confusion.


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

I was about the say the same thing Saddlebags.

Have come across certified typ whom were good horse people, but I felt had a lot too learn in teaching what they knew.


----------



## horseTraining (Jun 22, 2014)

For some disciplines, in order to have students at a show you must be a certified trainer in some countries. In Canada you receive your testing through Horse Council. In Europe, mainly UK & Germany, you become British Horse Society certified trainer. The BHS is much more intricate compared to HC and therefore, more worldly recognized. I don't believe you technically do have to be certified in the US though?


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

No, a training certification is not only not required in the US, it also is not ever respected by U.S. horse people. 

I too, am a holder of an absolutely worthless college degree in equine science-please take my advice and do not waste your time and money on pursuing such a thing. 

Of my graduating class, only about 6 people obtained jobs in the industry-half of them followed the race track circuit as grooms/hot walkers, living in their cars along the way and the other half had small family stables to go back to. Even with an equine degree, you will not end up with a certificate in anything-unless it's a "made up" one. Trust me, you won't even want to put such a thing on your resume after you have to go yet another college and get a real degree to actually make a living.

Over time I have built up quite few clients along with a waiting list. This took years and years of experience, learning all the time and ending up with successful (and not always "showing") happy clients. Happy clients bring referrals from others down the line. But...I do not attempt to do this for a living and can afford to be picky about who I want to deal with. 

For better or worse, there is no easy, fast, or cheap way to become a successful trainer in the US. The trainers who make enough to pay their bills get a couple of exceptional horses of their own, go out and campaign on the circuit and win, win, win. This obviously costs a lot of money. Then they can point out to potential clients "this is what I can do & I can take you there too!"

You can work as an apprentice under a truly good trainer (if you can find someone willing) to learn what you need to know but don't plan on making a living wage during this period. Also, chances are you will start at the very bottom for quite while before you are even allowed to get on a horse. Cleaning stalls, grooming whatever.

Training horse sounds like a dream job to many people but it's an extremely hard way to make a living!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Chasin Ponies said:


> No, a training certification is not only not required in the US, it also is not ever respected by U.S. horse people.
> 
> I too, am a holder of an absolutely worthless college degree in equine science-please take my advice and do not waste your time and money on pursuing such a thing.
> 
> ...


Especially if you have to pay for that degree yourself. There is no way you can stay within the industry and pay off your loans. It's ridiculous


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I took my two major British Horse Society exams - way back when the first was done I. One day and the second in two days. Now it has all changed with the BHSInstructors exam being taken in three parts. When I took it if you failed one part you failed it all now you can pass each section separately. 

The pieces of paper have never really meant anything to me or to anyone else. The BHS was very set in the way to do things I have had many qualified people come to work and they were fine as long as things went to the rules but if they didn't they had little clue! 

Exam qualifications prove that you have the ability to pass an exam and little more.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2014)

The only certification I think is necessary for an instructor or a trainer is CPR & First Aid. I think if you have any job with horses it should be something you have.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

It's not entirely true that certification is not required in the US. I live in MA and an instructor license IS required if a person plans on teaching, instructing, training, coaching...what have you. That said....it doesn't mean squat to me. it just means that someone in my state, did an apprentice under a licensed person, took a written test....then opened doors for business.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It also sounds better from a business point of view.

A riding instructor certification IS required. As far as training and stuff I don't believe so.

It also depends on location obviously.

Here its 300? apprentice hours (what that means depends on who you're apprenticing under, some are more serious than others) then an exam which is infamously very very lousy (as in stupid and also badly written)


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> It also sounds better from a business point of view.
> 
> A riding instructor certification IS required. *As far as training and stuff I don't believe so.*
> 
> ...


BUT....if you are a trainer, giving lessons to the horse owner, students and so on....you need a license in MA.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

GotaDunQH said:


> BUT....if you are a trainer, giving lessons to the horse owner, students and so on....you need a license in MA.


Really? I've never heard of that. I know for the AQHA if you're giving lessons and training you have to show at a certain level.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

By trainer I meant someone who rides and trains horses WITHOUT working with the owners or offering lessons. Purely the horse side.

However, there are many things that "require" certification or w/e that people really don't follow, esp with horses. Not suggesting the OP go that route but just a point of interest.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> By trainer I meant someone who rides and trains horses WITHOUT working with the owners or offering lessons. Purely the horse side.
> 
> However, there are many things that "require" certification or w/e that people really don't follow, esp with horses. Not suggesting the OP go that route but just a point of interest.


Yes and I bet the majority in states that "require" a certification ignore that rule. It would be virtually impossible to enforce.

In 30 years of training I've never even met an instructor or trainer that had a legitimate certificate in anything! Certain not required in the majority of states.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

GotaDunQH said:


> BUT....if you are a trainer, giving lessons to the horse owner, students and so on....you need a license in MA.


I could see Massachusetts having a rule like that. I suspect hell will freeze over before it happens in Arizona, although I wouldn't be surprised if Pima County AZ proposes a rule like that sometime.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I was thinking along the line of "licensed dentists" which there are pretty much none and needing a vet on site to sedate if necessary, which none of them do, they all sedate on their own which is technically illegal.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Depends upon what country you are certified in. In europe yes because it is not only testing written and riding, but also apprenticeship. In NA, not so much.


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

For the US, I've yet to see a piece of paper that told me anything about it's designatee. This includes college degrees. They are ok for a barn mgr ( and even that I would take experience over paper) but they mean nada as far as training a horse.

Every horse job I've had started with me being handed a horse. Paper may get you a chance, but handling a horse well will get you the job.


----------



## damianabem (Jul 31, 2014)

Hackamore said:


> Personally I would not get to hung up on certifications. I think you will find some of the best horseman & horsewoman around do not have a piece of paper that certifies their training competence. A piece of paper will never substitute for 20 or 30 years of experience training horses.
> 
> If you want to learn to train I would look for a job with a successful & experienced trainer that would be willing to mentor you. Working for an established trainer will give you hands on experience, allow you to see how we work with horses/clients as well as learning the business end of horse training.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. The thing is, where do we find someone willing to mentor us? How do we pay our bills while we are learning? I'm going through that right now. :-(
Anybody?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

"Mentor/apprentice" type certification can easily take place around work..


----------



## damianabem (Jul 31, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> "Mentor/apprentice" type certification can easily take place around work..


Easily? Not sure about that, at least not here in Brazil. There's only a few trainers that are willing to mentor but they charge for it, so you basically pay to work (learn).


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I think you're getting hung up on the word "mentor". Go work for a trainer. Clean stalls, groom, lunge, etc. An always pay attention to how they train, how they teach, and what they do. Ask a million questions, push to ride a horse. 

When I would work for trainers, after all my chores I would sit back and watch them ride. Then randomly ask why they were doing what they were. You can learn from them by simply being their stable hand.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I've never heard (living in the US) of anyone charging for "mentoring"... "training" maybe ..shrug. Guess it's different terms and styles.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

About 10 yrs ago I did a two day clinic. We worked as a group then I worked with individuals, working on individual needs. At the end of the first day I was emotionally drained. I had failed these ladies. It was as tho I spoke a foreign language. The next morning I began again with the group uncertain as to which direction we would go. I got a huge surprise. The lesson had sunk in. They just needed time to digest every they'd learned. Their improvement was wonderful. Because the gals were more relaxed the second day went even better.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> About 10 yrs ago I did a two day clinic. We worked as a group then I worked with individuals, working on individual needs. At the end of the first day I was emotionally drained. I had failed these ladies. It was as tho I spoke a foreign language. The next morning I began again with the group uncertain as to which direction we would go. I got a huge surprise. The lesson had sunk in. They just needed time to digest every they'd learned. Their improvement was wonderful. Because the gals were more relaxed the second day went even better.


There is no worst feeling than putting on a clinic and feeling like you wasted everyone's time because they just don't get it. Good to hear it all turned out for the best Saddle, those situations are so nerve wrecking.


----------



## damianabem (Jul 31, 2014)

Yogiwick, maybe I wasn't clear. I meant that if you want to be a trainer, you need either to pay for a certification and study with a trainer (Like Clinton Anderson, Parelli, etc) or an internship that you work as an assistant for a particular trainer (but don't get paid for it).
And if you're lucky enough maybe they'll hire you to be his-her assistant but you'll get paid around R$800 (= USS 300) and basically starve. 

My conclusion is that you need to have money to work with horses, be born rich or in a family that already works/has horses. 

But against all odds I am working as a groom in a farm hotel, the closest I got to horses so far and I am trying to save money to study. Good luck to me...


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

damianabem said:


> Yogiwick, maybe I wasn't clear. I meant that if you want to be a trainer, you need either to pay for a certification and study with a trainer (Like Clinton Anderson, Parelli, etc) or an internship that you work as an assistant for a particular trainer (but don't get paid for it).
> And if you're lucky enough maybe they'll hire you to be his-her assistant but you'll get paid around R$800 (= USS 300) and basically starve.
> 
> My conclusion is that you need to have money to work with horses, be born rich or in a family that already works/has horses.
> ...


You can do it part time, at least here, but you also don't need a certification here (I don't believe, at least not for training of the horse itself).

That's pretty lousy, they should have a better plan. Good luck!


----------

